
OSGi Event Admin – Publish and Subscribe - based2
http://blog.vogella.com/2017/05/16/osgi-event-admin-publish-subscribe/
======
jsiepkes
With all the complexity of OSGi I wonder if it isn't easer to go full
microservice right away. With OSGi everything becomes complex real fast;
Testing, troubleshooting class loader issues, etc. Also having one misbehaving
bundle will crash the entire stack (resource leak). Having a bunch of small
testable applications seems like a better alternative.

